# 2008 Randolph  County



## buckmanmike (Nov 11, 2008)

A buddy of mine shot a nice 8 ptr today and neighbor also shot a real tall 8 ptr today. Both bucks were trailing does, so I guess its starting. I see lots of does, few and small bucks. The bucks I see are starting to mark their territory. Hocks on bucks are getting dark and wet. Today's 8 ptr was almost dripping wet. 
  Looks like good hunting here for awhile. Good luck, Mike


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 12, 2008)

Good to hear as I'll be there before the sun sets tomorrow for a week or 10 days of chasin' them!


----------



## RBusino (Nov 12, 2008)

Daddy Paul I will also be up there for about the same amount of time. Huntin off of Cotton Hill Road..... Good Luck to you.. Richard


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 12, 2008)

RBusino said:


> Daddy Paul I will also be up there for about the same amount of time. Huntin off of Cotton Hill Road..... Good Luck to you.. Richard



I don't know the road names up there for anything.  I hunt off of I think CR29 down the road a bit from Deer Creek Farms and Phil Moshell's house.  We're actually in Morris, or at least that is what the Dish bill says when it comes. 

Some of us Randolph Countians ought to meet up sometime and chew the fat.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 12, 2008)

DaddyPaul, I have a good friend who hunts up in that area.   They have had two nice mature deer taken up there since Saturday.  Seems it's in full swing up there.  I still have a couple weeks down here on the Clay/Randolph line.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm gone fellers, looking for the cooler weather on Sunday and rutting bucks..................


----------



## JasonF (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright yall, I'm heading up the day after Thanksgiving...whats the word?


----------



## JasonF (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 30, 2008)

Last week our camp harvested a 10ptr, 2 8ptrs, a one sided 5ptr. Also another 8ptr shot at but not found. It was fun, two of the deer harvested were shot by 9year old boys,  first deer for both of them.


----------



## mjb971 (Nov 30, 2008)

sounded like a war was going on around coleman friday, alot of shooting


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of our deer were shot on our land off of Cotton Hill Road.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got back home from 5 days up at the lease.
The major chasing is over but some of the does on our property have still yet to be bread.  
A 9 point was killed yesterday and his tarsals were still wet & stinky.  This morning I saw a 4 point chaising a hot doe through the creek bottom and I heard tending grunts on almost every hunt.  
An estimated 160" buck was also seen by one of our members on 3 different hunts but the buck never offered a shot.
I saw several bucks over the 5 day span but no shooters.
Overall, the deer movement was good but I would assume that things will start to settle down here in the comming days.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey there Mr. Mike,  I plan on being down in Rand. around the 3 or 4 of Jan., to finish out the season.  I'll be down till the 16th. Ya'll come buy for some coffee.  Love to meet ya'll . Hope to se ya and I hope You and your family have a very Merry Christmas.  Oh, A friend mine which owns some land that joins our club, got him a nice 9 pointer a week after thanksgiving.Come see me, I'm in the motor home.


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 23, 2008)

Lilbassin, I sent you a PM. We are going to camp tomorrow. Has anybody been hunting in Randolph Co. the last few days. Sure would like to here the secondary rut is still going on. 
  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 14, 2009)

I killed a small 8 it's in my avatar on the 1st, he was coming to some widow maker I had put out. My brother in law shot a fat doe that was in an hour in front of him. I love it when he can't sit in the stand and shoots the first thing that comes by. Anyway his tarsal glands where still black and she stunk as well.


----------

